# Is Brandy brown?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No, she is absolutely chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking. Maybe she looked brown as a foal or something..All well, no harm done just curious


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL. I have no idea what the people were thinking registering her brown. She is far too red. I actually wouldnt even consider her a liver chestnut either. Just a pretty copper color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She's not even close to brown lol
People often mistake brown horses for black horses, but i have never heard of anyone mistaking a chestnut for a brown


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

The mane and tail do seem awfully dark for chestnut. Wild bay?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My mare, Marie, has a really dark mane and tail and she is a super red chestnut.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The first shed of the foal coat is often much darker than the color they turn out to be later on- it's quite possible she looked like a dark brown horse as a baby when she got registered.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know much about genetics, but she looks like a chestnut to me... not a brown. I like her markings though, they are the same as my black horses markings sort of (star and snip)


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, guys! Yea I know, it was always her mane that confused me.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute chestnut!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, don't you mean brown? ;P Haha, thanks!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The lack of ANY change in coloration on her legs gives it away just as much as her red sheen. Even wild bay will have modest black or darker colored legs, this mare is the same even shade of copper red all over. 

Much like we can have flaxen mane and tails, we can also have darker manes and tails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

True, Macabre, never thought of it that way!


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

THe head pix in the stall looks brown however.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, the barn has bad lighting


----------

